# French Onion Soup



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've made it three different ways now. First recipe was from a friend it was OK. Second was Julia Child's, very wine tasting but still good. Third was Thomas Keller's which was very good, of all of these the couple things I noticed that made improvements were 1. pre toasting the bread to get moisture out, it seemed to hold the cheese more stable and second more importantly was in using a cheese called: Compte' wow that stuff is great but expensive. Thought it might help someone.


----------



## antuco (Feb 28, 2012)

Can you share the recipe from thomas keller's


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*R2R: Thomas Keller's French Onion Soup & Homemade Beef Stock*

*Thomas Keller's Onion Soup Recipe at Epicurious.com*

*Thomas Keller's French Onion Soup - My Garden Plate*

*Market Manila - French Onion Soup a la Thomas Keller - General*

*French Onion Soup Traditional) Recipe - Food.com - 293906*

*French Onion Soup - Keller recipe - Home Cooking - Chowhound*

_Take your pick. _


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Good Beef stock. good red wine. I use Vadalia onion when possible. I always toast baguettes  for crouton and good Gruyer Cheese NOT MOZZERELLA. which to me is melted poly- vinyl plastic and will ruin a great soup.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Mrdecoy1 I use Julia Child's recipe all the time.

Her's calls for dry Vermouth at the end but you could use a dry white wine as well. If you think it is too "winey" then add less.

Julia's recipe is very much the same as all the other's in that it all depends on the technique to develop the onion flavor.

When I was younger I was all over the French Onion soup with the crouton and melted cheese. I could never get enough.

I loved the gooey, crunchy flavors going on in my mouth.

Now I view French Onion differently. I want to enjoy it by itself with none of the garnish on top. Now the idea of gooey cheese and crouton turns me off.


----------



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I liked her's the best actually it had the most depth. And no way I would give up that cheese. I love it when it browns up on the top but compte cheese spoiled me, I have to have it. As far as the technique of browning onions I just took it very slowly and made sure no onions burned. How do you do your onions?


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

mrdecoy1 said:


> How do you do your onions?


Heavy cast iron pot (7.5 qt Le Creuset bouillabaisse to be exact), butter, very thinly sliced onions, salt, low heat, and lots of time. There is no way to rush a good french onion soup.


----------

